# 240 sx performance potential?



## Guest (Aug 22, 2003)

Hey guys I am looking to get my first tuner car and I have researched every import car out there, and I love the looks of the 95-97 240sx, but I have heard that the engine is not good for performance /155HP stock. I don't want to totally rebuild the engine, or swap. This is going to be a daily driver that I want to modify with bolt ons. Is this car pretty slow stock? can I make it fairly fast with bolt ons? Could I bolt on a turbo kit and still have a reliable engine on stock internals? Also if it matters the other cars I am thinking about are integras and preludes.
Thanks, 
Heff


----------



## nx2000 (Jan 24, 2003)

The 240 has great potential with bolt ons, swaps ,or KA-T. You can do all the basics (intake, header, full exhaust), then get more in depth (cams, etc). You can do aswap. You have 4 main ones to choose from. CA18DET, SR20DET, RB20DET, RB25DET, RB26DETT. These are the mnost common (except for godzilla, most people go for the RB25. Few have attempted the RB26). I know of at least shops/manufactureres that make bolt on turbo kits. www.real-nissan.com and www.nsport.com (I think, cant remember exact spelling). You can have 7psi of reliable power on stock bottom end provided you take care of fuel (i think teh nsport comes with retuned ECU?? Not too sure. You may have to get it retuned. I believe those bolt on to give 240rwhp. Last I read. It really depends on what you expet from your car. Dont expect to do basic bolt ons and start ass raping Mustang Cobra's and you'll be pleased.


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

The general rule is you can increase a cars power by around 50% by doing a mild turbo upgrade.

Getting 50% power increase with NA mods only is going to cost a lot more....generally


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

240sx performance potential = a LOT


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

the sky is the limits on what you can do with your 240


----------

